# Random car pics - Elise, NSX, Z4, Miata...



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

In that order of interest to folk here, I'm sure... 

At Park Place. I think we know who the new owner is.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

More Elise. I hate to admit it, but this thing is really f-ing cool. Very basic, stock.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Z4 in the lot. NSX across the street.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Z4. Miata.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

The Roadstergal said:


> I hate to admit it...


 :dunno:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

atyclb said:


> :dunno:


It's so trendy...


----------



## 528i (May 1, 2004)

The Roadstergal said:


> NSX across the street.


Across the street, as in at BMW Bellevue?
They selling it, or was it a customer's car?


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

528i said:


> Across the street, as in at BMW Bellevue?
> They selling it, or was it a customer's car?


Yep. I think they were selling it, but didn't check...


----------



## Renee (May 20, 2004)

The Elise is beautiful!! The wheels are MEAN. 

Nice shots!!


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

My brother is in town, and wanted to see Park Place.

Christmas Elises. Carrera GT. Real Cobra.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Bar o' soap speedster. Droptop I like better. Badass Shelby. Cobra butts.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

The really cool Lotus. I love this thing. The sales guys there are totally nice; one explained that this belongs to the owner and his son. Not street-legal, but you can drive it anyway if it has dealer plates...  My brother likes the Atom, but this guy said he's been in both, and the 340R handles orders of magnitude better. 
Nice spider.


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

I never really liked the design of the Elise; it's funky, weird looking, and downright ugly from some angles, IMHO.

That being said, I never wanted an ugly car so much in my life. I think they're so freakin' awesome, and they look like so much fun to drive it's not even funny.

Nice pix, BTW. As someone who has studied photography in the past, I'd like to say you have a good eye.

--J.


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

I love Park Place! It's like a toy store for the grown ups! :rofl:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

BlackChrome said:


> I love Park Place! It's like a toy store for the grown ups! :rofl:


The people there are so nice! They have equally exotic car places in CA, my brother told me, but the salespeople here are so much more polite and accomodating than they are down there. In Chicago, the Bentley dealer won't even let you take pictures...


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

The Roadstergal said:


> The people there are so nice! They have equally exotic car places in CA, my brother told me, but the salespeople here are so much more polite and accomodating than they are down there. In Chicago, the Bentley dealer won't even let you take pictures...


I know! They would answer your questions and let you take your time to look at cars and take pics.

But the worst thing is, everytime I go back to my car after visiting there, I feel like my car is a POS!  :angel: :rofl:


----------

